# Allison Transmission Leak?????



## garyor (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a 1997 Damon Intruder with a 275 Cat and allison trans. The trans has a fluid leak on the driver side when parked. It looses about a quart a year. Is this smothing to worry about?

garyor


----------



## John Endresen (Aug 30, 2005)

Allison Transmission Leak?????

You can get under it or have someone else with a light and a mirror see if it is a cracked line leaking or a loose fitting.  Either way it can get worse and possibly all of a sudden.  It doesn't hurt to check it.


----------

